# Snail Shell deteriorting



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

Both my mystery snails have pathetic looking shells, I give them calcium in the form of a pill, but i never know how much they get because my betta eats anything and everything i try to give to them, including the calcium and the algae tablets i tried to feed them, he has only left the veggies i give them alone, hes pretty annoying sometimes I threaten him with a toilet flush, but he never listens  Its a good thing he's so cute!

But any other calcium source ideas that my betta will leave alone???


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you try liquid calcium in the water or will that harm your betta?

Just another thought: Have you checked the pH of your water? Less than 7.2 can cause shell erosion.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

SillySnail said:


> Both my mystery snails have pathetic looking shells, I give them calcium in the form of a pill, but i never know how much they get because my betta eats anything and everything i try to give to them, including the calcium and the algae tablets i tried to feed them, he has only left the veggies i give them alone, hes pretty annoying sometimes I threaten him with a toilet flush, but he never listens  Its a good thing he's so cute!
> 
> But any other calcium source ideas that my betta will leave alone???


I know how you feel


----------

